# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Камуфлирование MiГ-21

## robert

Песок-Зеленый 

http://airforce.ru/photogallery/tsve.../mig-21_03.htm

http://airforce.ru/photogallery/tsve.../mig-21_05.htm

----------


## robert

MiG-21bis

Имеет кто-нибудь фото-деталь цвета?

----------


## robert

MiГ-21CM

----------


## robert

Ирак

----------


## robert

MiГ-21CM

----------


## robert

http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/21-12w.jpg

http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/Averchenkov-M.G..jpg

----------


## robert

Монгольское MiG-21PFM

http://begemotdecals.ru/showpos.php?id=4

Неправильно insignia борт-номер от Begemot:

----------


## robert

...

----------


## robert

...

----------


## robert

...

----------


## robert

...

----------


## robert

...

----------


## robert

Вы можете увидеть overpainted Red-Star.

Я думаю, Mонгольское MiG-21PFM был ex-SovietAF самолеты.

----------


## ionas1988

.....АиК-80е...........

----------


## ionas1988

80-е..................

----------


## ionas1988

МиГ-21 СМ, авиамонумент, который ныне уже не существует.............

----------


## ionas1988

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## robert

http://www.had.hu/48056mig21.jpg

48 - 1980 Kusovskoye

Before 1978 16.VA. (probably Damgarten).

----------


## ionas1988

:Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

А можно поинтересоваться, для чего здесь показывают какие-то невнятные фотографии 21-х? Чего хотят увидеть? Что требуется-то?

----------


## ionas1988

Вопрос,скорее всего,для кого? 
Хотелось бы увидеть ВНЯТНЫЕ фото 21-х,в различных камуфляжах!

----------


## Холостяк

> Вопрос,скорее всего,для кого? 
> Хотелось бы увидеть ВНЯТНЫЕ фото 21-х,в различных камуфляжах!


загляните сюда..., какой душе угодно окрас, как и гос принадлежность...
http://br.geocities.com/alvmaia/Mig/

----------


## ionas1988



----------


## AndyK

> А можно поинтересоваться, для чего здесь показывают какие-то невнятные фотографии 21-х? Чего хотят увидеть? Что требуется-то?


У Вас полно ВНЯТНЫХ фото советских Миг-21, камуфлированных, да еще к тому ж в цвете? Будьте любезны, в студию, плиз. Как человек, много лет интересующийся окрасками отечественной боевой АТ, могу сказать, что из таких вот кусочков и отрывочков зачастую и складывается в конце концов цельная "картинка". И как знать, возможно, именно эта самая "невнятная" фотка, когда-нибудь и позволит склеиться мозаике в единое целое.  




> загляните сюда..., какой душе угодно окрас, как и гос принадлежность...
> http://br.geocities.com/alvmaia/Mig/


В большинстве своем, рисунки приведенные на данном ресурсе, что называется "по мотивам", "мурзилка", одним словом....

----------


## robert

http://flickr.com/photos/26486522@N0...7605005159035/

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> Вопрос,скорее всего,для кого? 
> Хотелось бы увидеть ВНЯТНЫЕ фото 21-х,в различных камуфляжах!


Здесь более 900 фотографий МиГ-21 разных стран хорошего качества
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...nct_entry=true

----------


## robert

> Здесь более 900 фотографий МиГ-21 разных стран хорошего качества
> http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...nct_entry=true


Это - Airliners.net - ..... Мусор - для меня.
Только фотографии от музеев, и фотографий после 1990. 
не интересны - для меня.

Где - фотографии VVS ?

----------


## Monitor

> Это - Airliners.net - ..... Мусор - для меня.
> Только фотографии от музеев, и фотографий после 1990. 
> не интересны - для меня.
> 
> Где - фотографии VVS ?


You are right !!

----------


## An-Z

О да! Эйрлайнерс.нет-свалка!  :Biggrin: 
Вот вам, коллеги, кое чего..

----------


## An-Z

Тут один явно перекрашеный, но зато целенький! И до сих пор в в/ч..

----------


## An-Z

и в завершении, немножко афганских фоток.. починится сканер, будет ещё..

----------


## balu109

о! а вот за это - спасибо! обращают внимание разные звезды на втором снимке.

----------


## ionas1988

Щедро! Спасибо! Ждем еще.
С ув.

----------


## Антоха

пара снимков от Сергей Фёдорова. 
аэродром Хойна 88 год

----------


## FLOGGER

> Тут один явно перекрашеный, но зато целенький! И до сих пор в в/ч..


Вот попасть бы туда, поснимать.

----------


## ionas1988

Зубастые, глазастые, для отпугивания пернатой живности?  :Cool:

----------


## An-Z

> Зубастые, глазастые, для отпугивания пернатой живности?


Да, есть такая версия.. Откуда матчасть, не из Кущевской? Фото эмблем почётче есть?

----------


## ionas1988

ХВВАУЛ,день откр.дверей,18августа1991г.(!)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Зубастые, глазастые, для отпугивания пернатой живности?


Вообще, меня лично, зубастые притомили уже, дешево и неинтересно. А вот в теорию об отпугивании я верю плохо: если уж безмозглая птица не видит, что на неё прётся многотонная дура с сумасшедшей скоростью, то вряд ли она успеет разглядеть на ней какой-то глаз и испугаться.

----------


## ionas1988

=...слепой,да не увидит,глухой,-да не услышит.=

----------


## Антоха

> Зубастые, глазастые, для отпугивания пернатой живности?


вот это экземпляры!!!!!!!!! мощно!!!! спасибо... теперь покой покинул меня на добрых три месяца (по числу фотографий)

----------


## ionas1988

Во избежание сильного переутомления, FLOGGER-у смотреть не рекомендуется.

----------


## ionas1988

:Smile:  :Cool:

----------


## Serega

> 


 - да... узнаю харьков. Борт 127 стоит на стоянке ХИЛа на баварии. За ним - миг-27 борт 83. Жаль, что самоль перемалеван и он маниакам ценности не имеет...

а вот СМТ (это борт 17) этот был в ХВВАУЛе, а потом в коротич перетащили его, у же в дровяном состоянии. А вот потом, похоже, он стал памятником в перещепино. Покрашенный серебрянкой...  :Mad:  и с идиотской ракеткой подфюзелем...

Так он выглядел в 2007 году, когда я проездом его зафоткал...

----------


## ionas1988

Спасибо за фотку,за информацию,-да интересно,но,хорошо хоть не на металлолом сдали,да и звездочку оставили!А я успел заснять в Коротыче весь музей под открытым небом,еще в 1990 году,предчувствуя,что,что-то грядет,да еще и на цветную пленку,ОРВО-позитив,это лучшее,что было тогда по цветопередаче.

----------


## Serega

> Спасибо за фотку,за информацию,-да интересно,но,хорошо хоть не на металлолом сдали,да и звездочку оставили!А я успел заснять в Коротыче весь музей под открытым небом,еще в 1990 году,предчувствуя,что,что-то грядет,да еще и на цветную пленку,ОРВО-позитив,это лучшее,что было тогда по цветопередаче.


 - там интересные самоли были. Например миг-25р - один из первых, точно не знаю, но чем-то он интересен точно. А фоты есть? можно увидеть?

и вообще - я смотрю ты постишь по ХВВАУЛУ фотки - а мождно ли наскрести камуфл миг-21 хоть какого-нить, но полностью?

----------


## ionas1988

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ionas1988

Эти я уже вроде выставлял.Есть еще немного,но надо время,-спечатать со слайдов.А куда сбросить Коротич,сюда? FLOGGER-поднимет писк!

----------


## An-Z

Уважаемые ionas1988 и FLOGGER, предупреждаю,  прекращайте оффтопить и сползать на личности!

----------


## ionas1988

Хорошее предложение,если бы без ПРЕДУПРЕЖДАЮ-это большей частью надо отнести к FLOGGERu-честь имею!

Вас уже не *ПРЕДУПРЕЖДАЮ*, а наказываю. Все буковки не относящиеся к теме топика, размещать в соответствующих местах..

----------


## ionas1988

:Cool:  :Cool: 
Мои любительские опыты в фотографии не претендуют на высокое исскуство,которому надо было еще долго и упорно учиться.

----------


## ionas1988

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ionas1988

:Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## robert

Фотографии в ГДР 1979.
С маленьким краснaя-звезда на МиГ-21бис.

Это было на МиГ-21-ГСВГ только ?
Или в CCCP также ?

----------


## Serega

> Фотографии в ГДР 1979.
> С маленьким краснaя-звезда на МиГ-21бис.
> 
> Это было на МиГ-21-ГСВГ только ?
> Или в CCCP также ?


 - это могло быть как угодно - зависело от того, где самолет ремонтировали (и соответственно перекрашивали)

----------


## Vlad

"бис" на каком-то южном аэродроме

----------


## robert

> "бис" на каком-то южном аэродроме


Я думаю - это больше, чем звезда на моей фотографии.
" Средний размер ".

----------


## AndyK

> "бис" на каком-то южном аэродроме


Какайты или Уч-Арал, наверное.

----------


## Vlad

Это как бы не чирчикский  АРЗ был, в сети встречал фотки оттуда, б. номера как раз таким макаром закрашены (или содраны) и в 70-80'е в Чирчике 21-е ремонтировали, пейзаж на фото тоже подходящий

----------


## Валентин

> 


чтоозначают белые стрелочки на рулях поворота? и на спарке, и на бисе(или это мт?)

----------


## lindr

Машина на фото слева это не МиГ-21СМТ (поздний)? по номеру как раз (*032746), бис 32*** мне не встречались, а СМТ был

50032112	СМТ	№21	25	??	1972	СССР	40	582-й ИАП, на борту пишется как 5032112, соотвественно наш д.б. 5032746

----------


## OKA

Встретилось : 




A LNA MiG-21 on combat mission in Libya: Ground attack in Benghazi (Libyan Civil War) 

По наводке Good news, everyone!

----------

